# ISO Side to go with Italian Meatloaf Volcano



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2011)

We are having a couple of young men over for dinner on Wednesday night.The meal will consist of an Italian based meatloaf, shaped as mini volcanoes, one for each person.  The crater will be filled with a spicy marinara sauce, with mushrooms and veggies, all sitting on beds of either whole wheat angel hair, or linguini (havent decided yet.  Looking for an exceptional side veggie to go with this.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 12, 2011)

How about Italian style green beans? Or maybe Italian beans and greens (escarole and cannellini beans)!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 12, 2011)

I like spicy broccoli with garlic chips.  YMMV.


----------



## GLC (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe mixed roasted vegetables. Zucchini, peppers, onions.


----------



## spork (Dec 12, 2011)

Chief Longwind's infamous "volcano mealoaf!"

Something broccoli to resemble the trees and foliage of a tropical island.  Maybe simple toss in butter, garlic, parm and crunchy bread crumbs.  Maybe a cold toss with other shredded salad greens in a palate-cleansing vinaigrette.


----------



## Claire (Dec 12, 2011)

A nice tossed salad with a simple olive oil vinagrette.  Exceptional isn't necessary with what you have going.  Mixed baby greens.


----------



## giggler (Dec 12, 2011)

How Cool! I never thought of shaping my meatloaf into something!

I wonder if I could get a mold shaped like a football or a race car for my next party?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GLC (Dec 12, 2011)

Whatever the sides, you're missing a bet if you don't carve radishes into tiny natives fleeing the volcano's wrath.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2011)

GLC said:


> Whatever the sides, you're missing a bet if you don't carve radishes into tiny natives fleeing the volcano's wrath.



He does that at Halloween...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 12, 2011)

GLC said:
			
		

> Whatever the sides, you're missing a bet if you don't carve radishes into tiny natives fleeing the volcano's wrath.



And an extra virgin olive to appease Pele, the Volcano Goddess.  And soccer player.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2011)

Broccoli Rabe sautéed with garlic and EVOO


----------



## KAYLINDA (Dec 12, 2011)

I would want fettuccini alfredo.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2011)

keep with the italian theme. 'scarole aglio e olio, or escarole wilted with shallots and garlic in evoo. 

or like mofet said (she knows her italian), broccoli di rape, also in garlic oil.

both have a sweet and bitter component to be a complimentary but different part of your meal.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 13, 2011)

Heres the broccoli rabe







Scarole aglio e olio would also be good bucky. I like mine with cannellini beans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow!  Great ideas.  But alas, bitter things are allowed on my plate, but not on DW's.  I think I'll go for a refreshing salad with either a home made Caesar Salad dressing, or a fruity vinagerette.  I'm thinking a bed of orzo for the pasta on which the mountain sits, all drizzled with a bit of black truffle oil.  Throw wome steamed broccoli in for color, flavor, and textural difference.

Thanks everyone.

Seeeeeeya; chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Wow!  Great ideas.  But alas, bitter things are allowed on my plate, but not on DW's.  I think I'll go for a refreshing salad with either a home made Caesar Salad dressing, or a fruity vinagerette.  I'm thinking a bed of orzo for the pasta on which the mountain sits, all drizzled with a bit of black truffle oil.  Throw wome steamed broccoli in for color, flavor, and textural difference.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; chief Longwind of the North


 What--throw women steamed broccoli in for color, flavor, and textual difference...I'm glad I wasn't invited!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What--throw women steamed broccoli in for color, flavor, and textual difference...I'm glad I wasn't invited!


 
  That was supposed to say "throw some", not "throw wome".  A simple row off.  That's all.  Same finger, different key stroke.  Typo strikes again.

Besides, CWS, wouldn't you love for your DH to walk up to you tonight and tell you that you look yummy?  C'mon.  You know you would.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That was supposed to say "throw some", not "throw wome".  A simple row off.  That's all.  Same finger, different key stroke.  Typo strikes again.
> 
> Besides, CWS, wouldn't you love for your DH to walk up to you tonight and tell you that you look yummy?  C'mon.  You know you would.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




ROFL!!!


----------

